# Caribou



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

I’m 100% certain that a caribou hunt is on the horizon for two or three years from now and I’d love (need) to start planning it now. I’d love to hear from anyone who has went on a caribou hunt about their adventure. 

Here are some of my criteria:

I’d like to stay under $10k all in. I tried to get on the list with 40 Mile Air, but they were full (I called within the first 20 minutes they opened up the phone lines to those who haven’t hunted with them prior). I’ve talked to places like Artic Red, Gana River, but that’s stretching the budget a little. 

Location - Alaska or Canada. I have flight benefits, so airfare cost is not factored into the budget. 

Weapon - Prefer rifle, but wouldn’t throw out the idea of the haul road with archery equipment. 

I’m much more interested in the experience, but want a realistic chance at killing a caribou. 

Thanks in advance for any information provided.

Forgot to add - prefer guided, but not opposed to using a transporter (licensed) and doing a DIY drop camp.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Too many things have changed apparently from when I did it in 1996. We flew Ketchum Air out of Anchorage out into the Mulchatna Drainage on float planes.

I would pick a company that uses supercubs, as they are way more flexible as to where they can put down. Float planes only land on water, which means its uphill in every direction from a camp. And worst, lots of planes put people down on the same bodies of water... so you are usually replacing hunters, or seeing sign of other hunters having been there recently.

Supercub will find and put you down just about anywhere they spot a herd (cant hunt until the next morning). You are going to be really light on gear due to weight however.

Caribou we saw were pretty **** skittish, none of what we saw could you ever get within bow range. I shot mine at 300 yards, and that was after the herd initially spotted us at 500 yards and took off running. We followed them, cutting them off and getting a shot. Wifes was 150 yards and it couldn't see us in the fading light as shooting hours were coming to a end. 

-DallanC


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Like Dallan, a lot has changed since I went in 2008. We went to Quebec with Ungava Adventures out of Montreal via Kujjuaq and then to the camp 100 miles west of there. Hunt dates were Sept 4 - 8 with 2 days of travel on each end. Not sure hunting opportunities are the same today as they were in Canada then. 

Two caribou tag limit, we brought both rifles and bows. We missed the migration by 8 days. The numbers we saw were in the tens and twenties, 8 days later they were coming through by the hundreds and thousands. It's all about the migration for the "experience", but a realistic chance go with a rifle. If I had to do it all over again, I'd bring a shotgun and a rifle. Rifle for the 'bou and shotgun for Ptarmigan. We also took fishing tackle for mackinaw and the occasional brookie.

Lonely feeling at first when the bush plane takes off and leaves you and the 8 or 10 other guys with you. Hunt was fully outfitted and guided, 2x1. Think we paid around $8500 each back then, not sure what it is now.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Thanks for the couple replies!

Too bad Quebec suspended all caribou hunting in 2018. I would’ve love to have hunted with Safari Nordik or a similar outfit and shot two bulls. 

I’ve left messages with Ovis Outfitters (Silvertip Aviation), but have yet to hear back from them. One draw for me to Silvertip is a dall sheep/two caribou hunt. 

Part of me is torn - I’d love to do a combo hunt, but I’m not sure if one trip to Alaska/Northern Canada would satisfy my desire to spend time up there.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

High Desert Elk said:


> Lonely feeling at first when the bush plane takes off and leaves you and the 8 or 10 other guys with you.


Its a pretty crazy feeling when that whine of the plane engine fades away and all you hear is the whine of the mosquitoes. It was just me and my wife left alone on the tundra when we did it. We weren't married long, and it was a cool bonding experience.

I would definitely rent a satellite phone if I ever did the hunt again for emergencies though.

And probably take a Taurus Judge with both some bear and ptarmigan loads.  I counted 11 bears out the window of the plane on the way in. And we had ptarmigan all around camp.

-DallanC


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

CPAjeff said:


> Part of me is torn - I'd love to do a combo hunt, but I'm not sure if one trip to Alaska/Northern Canada would satisfy my desire to spend time up there.


It won't.

If you are considering Alaska for caribou, then I would recommend on looking at which herd you think will be in good shape for your timeline. One you have the herd and region established then look at guides or outfitters.

Plain and simple, avoid the Mulchatna (if NRs are even allowed to hunt it the next season or three).

The Central Arctic Herd (includes the Haul Road) has had a rough decline the past several years. Still doable but not great from what I see and hear.

I would probably focus on the 40-mile herd. It has been very healthy and growing and appears to be stable. Obviously 40-mile Air is a big name, but unless you have an inside connection it is very tough to get on their schedule. Tok Air might be worth looking at.

Golden Eagle Outfitters has a great reputation, and I believe he both guides and does just transport. He hunts the 40-mile herd and out of Kotzebue too.


----------



## weaversamuel76 (Feb 16, 2017)

I hunted out of Kotzebue 5 years ago before the federal/state land closure issues. Had a great time prices sure went up since then. I cut as many corners as possible and was there and back for less than 4000. I think it's always a crap shoot for Caribou when using a transporter, scary they can just drop you anywhere and say don't worry they'll be by shortly. I also heard great things about golden eagle









Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

I spoke today with Jared from Golden Eagle - seemed like a good dude. I’m awaiting an email with more information from him. 

Who knows, maybe this caribou deal will become a bi-annual deal ...


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

DallanC said:


> Its a pretty crazy feeling when that whine of the plane engine fades away and all you hear is the whine of the mosquitoes. It was just me and my wife left alone on the tundra when we did it. We weren't married long, and it was a cool bonding experience.
> 
> I would definitely rent a satellite phone if I ever did the hunt again for emergencies though.
> 
> ...


Only one big black bear (boar) close to our camp and a guy with a tag shot it. Plenty of wolves though.


----------



## johnrr65 (Nov 7, 2019)

weaversamuel76 said:


> I hunted out of Kotzebue 5 years ago before the federal/state land closure issues. Had a great time prices sure went up since then. I cut as many corners as possible and was there and back for less than 4000. I think it's always a crap shoot for Caribou when using a transporter, scary they can just drop you anywhere and say don't worry they'll be by shortly. I also heard great things about golden eagle
> 
> 
> 
> ...


+1


----------



## 300 Wby (Aug 14, 2008)

I have been looking at caribou for a few years now as well. I'm looking at Mtn Caribou which it seems are up there. My only other caribou experience was in Newfoundland where I was fortunate to have harvested a woodland caribou in 2008; before the population crashed. Been wanting to hunt one of the big hockey stick horn species ever since. Have you looked at Kodiak by chance?


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

I spoke with Zack from Tok Air and he has openings for 2021. He used to fly for 40 Mile - so he knows the area. A good friend of mine went last year for moose with him and didn’t provide the most glowing review. 

Anyone hunted/know of someone who hunted with 40 Mile before? I’d be willing to pay for their hunt if I could book through them ...


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

A friend of mine have been hunting caribou now for the last 4 or 5 years. He did mention that most of the better flights into the areas are booked a couple of years in advance.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

300 Wby said:


> I have been looking at caribou for a few years now as well. I'm looking at Mtn Caribou which it seems are up there. My only other caribou experience was in Newfoundland where I was fortunate to have harvested a woodland caribou in 2008; before the population crashed. Been wanting to hunt one of the big hockey stick horn species ever since. Have you looked at Kodiak by chance?


The "caribou" on Kodiak were reindeer let free. They aren't really a species that are easily targeted, more like one of opportunity if you happen to get lucky while deer or bear hunting. They don't usually have large antlers either btw. An "easier" option that is similar but less thought of would be to fly to Adak and hunt caribou. The military transplanted them back in the day for sport and food and right now the popular is pretty good. No land predators on Adak either, but the winds are rough. Sometimes the bou are close to town, other times they are on the far side of the island.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

CPAjeff said:


> I spoke with Zack from Tok Air and he has openings for 2021. He used to fly for 40 Mile - so he knows the area. A good friend of mine went last year for moose with him and didn't provide the most glowing review.
> 
> Anyone hunted/know of someone who hunted with 40 Mile before? I'd be willing to pay for their hunt if I could book through them ...


Did you get on 40 mile's cancellation list? That's the best way to get your foot in their door it seems.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

johnnycake said:


> Did you get on 40 mile's cancellation list? That's the best way to get your foot in their door it seems.


Yep - I am #54 on their waitlist!


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

Don't completely discount the Brooks range. As a non resident, you might look at flying commercial to bettles and catching a Bush flight from there. I'd fly with 70 north from the haul road, but you can't drive a rental up that road. 

Don't overlook the draw unless your heart is set on 2 bulls. I've known non residents that have hunted the kenai herd, or the talkeetna mountains. You could shoot a black bear on either of those hunts as well. 

I flew with 40 mile 8 years ago for sheep, they were awesome.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Well my wife gave me the stamp of approval on the caribou adventure!!

Now, I'm wondering if I should weasel in moose hunt also, or just leave that for another trip . . .


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Separate trip, focus on the 'bou because it's "OIL", right?


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

CPAjeff said:


> Well my wife gave me the stamp of approval on the caribou adventure!!
> 
> Now, I'm wondering if I should weasel in moose hunt also, or just leave that for another trip . . .


Generally, you don't have good caribou and moose hunting in the same area. There are exceptions of course, but I would start with just the caribou.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Caribou only it is!


----------



## Bob L. (Jan 11, 2015)

CPAjeff said:


> Caribou only it is!


What rifle and load you going to take?


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Bob L. said:


> What rifle and load you going to take?


Good question - I've got a couple different rifles in mind. I'll either take a 7MM pushing a 160 grain Accubond, or a '94 30-30 with iron sights. I'll probably chicken out on the 30-30 and take the 7MM.


----------



## Bob L. (Jan 11, 2015)

CPAjeff said:


> Good question - I've got a couple different rifles in mind. I'll either take a 7MM pushing a 160 grain Accubond, or a '94 30-30 with iron sights. I'll probably chicken out on the 30-30 and take the 7MM.


I admire the 30-30, but hunt of a lifetime, I want to reach out a ways if I have to.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

My wife poked big holes in one side and out the other with her .243 and 100 grain partitions. They are bigger than a deer but no where near as stout as an elk. Most locals we ran across seemed to like 243's for them.


-DallanC


----------

